# Vintage Lawn Tractor Auction Nov 15th



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

There is a big vintage lawn tractor auction going down on November 15th. They are machines from Larry Hall's collection and he's pretty well known in collector circles. There's some neat stuff going up for bid. Some restored, some not. Pick up is Villa Grove, IL and shipping is available

https://bid.aumannauctions.com/auctions/catalog/id/24819/

1966 Speed Ex S-18









1966 Pennslyvania Meteor









1966 George "Work Bird" Garden Tractor









1966 Toro Greenskeeper Garden Tractor









1966 Mtd Palamino Garden Tractor









1966 Lawn Boy Loafer Riding Mower


----------



## mrfred (Jul 5, 2011)

Those are unique machines, the work bird is interesting, have seen one


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

All the same year. That's an awesome collection.


----------

